# WCA Color Regulations



## Remish (May 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this question is super ignorant. I was wondering what the regulations are as far as sticker color in comps. I know you can replace red with pink. What about the color purple? What color is purple supposed to replace? And are you only allowed to use purple if you are colorblind?

Thank you


----------



## tx789 (May 4, 2016)

The colours you have don't matter as long as there is six distinguishable colours.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 4, 2016)

Relevant regulations:

3d) Puzzles must have coloured parts, which define the colour scheme of the puzzle and must be one and only one of the following: coloured stickers, coloured tiles, coloured plastic, or painted/printed colours. All coloured parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material.
3d2) The colours of the coloured parts must be solid, with one uniform colour per face. Each colour must be clearly distinct from the other colours.


----------



## One Wheel (May 5, 2016)

On 3d2: Has there ever been consideration of allowing symbols to accommodate colorblind solvers? I know that most colorblindness is red-green, and other colors can be distinguished, but I know that there are some people who cannot distinguish any colors effectively. It's a very small number of people, but maybe worth considering?


----------



## biscuit (May 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> On 3d2: Has there ever been consideration of allowing symbols to accommodate colorblind solvers? I know that most colorblindness is red-green, and other colors can be distinguished, but I know that there are some people who cannot distinguish any colors effectively. It's a very small number of people, but maybe worth considering?



For visually impaired, you're allowed to use textured stickers.


----------



## One Wheel (May 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> For visually impaired, you're allowed to use textured stickers.



2-D or 3-D texture? if 2-D texture, why not black/white symbols or letters, and if 3-D wouldn't that fundamentally change the nature of the solve, since you could easily "see" the back side of the cube?

Equally unimportant, but has anyone who is significantly visually impaired tried to compete in blind solving? It could be an interesting variant even for sighted competitors to have two cubes with identical scrambles, one with textured stickers or braille dots for memorization and another with smooth stickers for solving, and the whole thing is done blindfolded.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> 2-D or 3-D texture? if 2-D texture, why not black/white symbols or letters, and if 3-D wouldn't that fundamentally change the nature of the solve, since you could easily "see" the back side of the cube?
> 
> Equally unimportant, but has anyone who is significantly visually impaired tried to compete in blind solving? It could be an interesting variant even for sighted competitors to have two cubes with identical scrambles, one with textured stickers or braille dots for memorization and another with smooth stickers for solving, and the whole thing is done blindfolded.



3d1b) Colour blind competitors who cannot distinguish between the necessary number of colours may use coloured parts with patterns, if it has been explicitly approved according to Regulation 2s. Patterns may come from stickers or be drawn.


----------



## biscuit (May 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> 2-D or 3-D texture? if 2-D texture, why not black/white symbols or letters, and if 3-D wouldn't that fundamentally change the nature of the solve, since you could easily "see" the back side of the cube?
> 
> Equally unimportant, but has anyone who is significantly visually impaired tried to compete in blind solving? It could be an interesting variant even for sighted competitors to have two cubes with identical scrambles, one with textured stickers or braille dots for memorization and another with smooth stickers for solving, and the whole thing is done blindfolded.



Here is the regulation dealing with textured stickers 


3d1a) Blind competitors may use textured puzzles with different textures on different faces. Each face should have a distinct colour, to aid in scrambling and judging.
So it's not for those that are visually impaired it would seem, only for those who are medically blind. I guess it makes more sense that.


----------

